# [emerge]fail baselayout-2.0.1 (open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Desde hace algunos días estoy tratando de actualizar mi sistema pero se me ha complicado con baselayout-2.0.1, solo se que es por un directorio que no encuentra, pero no he logrado ver donde solucionar el problema.

```
>>> Completed installing baselayout-2.0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/image/

./

./etc/

./etc/env.d/

./etc/env.d/00basic

./etc/services

./etc/shells

./etc/profile

./etc/sysctl.conf

./etc/inputrc

./etc/modprobe.d/

./etc/modprobe.d/aliases.conf

./etc/modprobe.d/i386.conf

./etc/protocols

./etc/networks

./etc/issue

./etc/hosts

./etc/filesystems

./etc/issue.logo

./etc/gentoo-release

./usr/

./usr/share/

./usr/share/doc/

./usr/share/doc/baselayout-2.0.1/

./usr/share/doc/baselayout-2.0.1/ChangeLog.bz2

./usr/share/baselayout/

./usr/share/baselayout/group

./usr/share/baselayout/shadow

./usr/share/baselayout/issue.devfix

./usr/share/baselayout/Makefile

./usr/share/baselayout/passwd

./usr/share/baselayout/fstab

>>> Done.

!!! CANNOT IMPORT HTTP.CLIENT: No module named httplib

>>> Installing (1 of 7) sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

 * checking 22 files for package collisions

make -j2 -C /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/image//usr/share/baselayout DESTDIR=/ layout 

make: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/image/usr/share/baselayout'

# Create base filesytem layout

for x in /dev /sys /boot /home /mnt /root /proc /etc/profile.d /usr/local/bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/share/doc /usr/local/share/man /var/lock /var/run /var/empty ; do \

      install -m 0755 -d /$x || exit $? ; \

      touch /$x/.keep || exit $? ; \

   done

touch: no se puede efectuar `touch' sobre «//sys/.keep»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

make: *** [layout] Error 1

make: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/image/usr/share/baselayout'

 * ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 failed:

 *   failed to layout filesystem

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 918:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake -C "${D}/usr/share/${PN}" DESTDIR="${ROOT}" layout || die "failed to layout filesystem";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-apps:baselayout-2.0.1:20100324-172610.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/work/baselayout-2.0.1'

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

>>> Failed to install sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/sys-apps:baselayout-2.0.1:20100324-172610.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 failed:

 *   failed to layout filesystem

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 918:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake -C "${D}/usr/share/${PN}" DESTDIR="${ROOT}" layout || die "failed to layout filesystem";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-apps:baselayout-2.0.1:20100324-172610.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1/work/baselayout-2.0.1'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Se agradece a algun alma caritativa que me pueda dar luces para solventar esto,

Gracias de antemano

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> CANNOT IMPORT HTTP.CLIENT: No module named httplib 

 

esto creo que es inocuo pero me pasó una vez algo similar y creo que era porque no tenía ssl en mis USEs.

 *Quote:*   

> no se puede efectuar `touch' sobre «//sys/.keep»: No existe el fichero o el directorio 

 

tienes CONFIG_SYSFS puesto en el .config del kernel y/o tienes /sys montado ?

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   CANNOT IMPORT HTTP.CLIENT: No module named httplib  
> 
> esto creo que es inocuo pero me pasó una vez algo similar y creo que era porque no tenía ssl en mis USEs.
> 
>  *Quote:*    *Quote:*   no se puede efectuar `touch' sobre «//sys/.keep»: No existe el fichero o el directorio  
> ...

 

lo de la use ssl si esta en el kernel y lo del /sys está por defecto como viene en el kernel

```
# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS
```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> lo del /sys está por defecto como viene en el kernel 

 

y existe el directorio /sys ? Si existe, se monta en la carga del sistema ?

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   lo del /sys está por defecto como viene en el kernel  
> 
> y existe el directorio /sys ? Si existe, se monta en la carga del sistema ?
> 
> saluetes

 

```
ls -a /sys

.   block  class  devices   fs      module  power

..  bus    dev    firmware  kernel  o2cb
```

si se monta pero no hay un .keep y tampoco permite crearlo

----------

